# How to get rid of GSA?



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: PPS-Pro progress report...*

been a month for my 120g and i also love the PPS-Pro results, plant growth is great, and all my bba, etc is gone, except for gsa, i cant seem to get rid of it, but since i change water weekly anyway, i just scrape it off. dont know what to do with all the extra plants now....


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS-Pro progress report...*



dhavoc said:


> been a month for my 120g and i also love the results, plant growth is great, and all my bba, etc is gone, except for gsa, i cant seem to get rid of it, but since i change water weekly anyway, i just scrape it off. dont know what to do with all the extra plants now....


 GSA will stop growing if you limit water changes.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: PPS-Pro progress report...*

how long should i let it go before cleaning it off? tried the "let it go" method when the tank was fairly new (1-month old) and didnt touch it for another month at all. i then scraped and got rid of whatever i could clean and it just came right back again in no time....


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*How to get rid of GSA?*

Letting it grow and waiting does not work. What works is cleaning it every time it shows up and discontinue water changes. Every time you change water more GSA appear. If you have a fully planted aquarium and reasonable fish load you don't need to change water. Plants will take care of it. Healthy growing plants filter out all impurities and trimming removes it out of the aquarium. It usually takes about two months. Old, crystal clean water processed by plants is deadly to algae. 



Thank you
Edward


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I noticed after about a month of not changing my water, just adding about 5 gal every two weeks or so, that my GSA is finally receeding. It took time, but i just upped the plant mass until i got my desired results.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Limiting water change. I wonder was is the reason it work.

Can adding more phosphate work?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've been testing PPS-Pro on one of my tanks and had GSA appear.

I doubled the amount of KH2PO4 in the mix and the GSA hasn't re-appeared...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Glouglou said:


> Limiting water change. I wonder was it the reason it work.


 Of course, we see it all the time.


----------



## Toppy72 (Jan 16, 2005)

I too am using PPS-Pro, and I'm having great results . My BBA has completely disapeared, and my plants definately look a lot more healthy. 

GSA is my only concern at the moment. I am now following Edwards advice and limiting water changes, so I will see in the next few weeks if that helps.

Since I have an open top tank and a fan blowing over it to keep the water cool during the summer, I am having to top off the tank with approximately half a gallon of water a day due to evaporation. 

I have a RO/DI filter for my reef tank and was wondering if it would be better to top off the water with RO/DI or water straight out the faucet?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

ok, I will try that. i have a pretty heavy fish/invert load though, so i'll keep monitoring their health. my damn wild form cherries breed so fast, i can pull a hundred at a time for feeders and it doesnt look like i even removed one......


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Toppy72 said:


> Since I have an open top tank and a fan blowing over it to keep the water cool during the summer, I am having to top off the tank with approximately half a gallon of water a day due to evaporation.
> 
> I have a RO/DI filter for my reef tank and was wondering if it would be better to top off the water with RO/DI or water straight out the faucet?


 RO is definitely better. But only up to the point of Ca being at least 30 ppm.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

This is what I just did...

Sunday

1— Going up with phospate to 1 to 1.5 mg/l (Elodea show reddish tips diseappear with 1mg/l Phosphate)

2— I install on the tank a magnum filter with is micron cartridge.

3— I scrape all the crap (GSA) that I can, turning my tank to a soup.

4— I add around 4 to 5 ml of 3% peroxide to my 33 gal to oxidize algae in suspension

5 — Add 4 ml of aluminium sulfate (pond clarifier)

6— change and carrefully clean my hanging aquaclear filter, my power head filter and clean my maxijet powerhead Co2 reactor

7— let the magnum roll for 6 to 7 hours until crystal clear

Monday morning

1— small cleanup of forget BSA, add 2 ml of peroxide


Let see how it work...


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Laith said:


> I've been testing PPS-Pro on one of my tanks and had GSA appear.
> 
> I doubled the amount of KH2PO4 in the mix and the GSA hasn't re-appeared...


I second this comment.


----------

